

Should I try to keep my startup alive or look for a job? - barretodavid

I&#x27;ve been working in my own startup for a year and a half in my home country, but for many reasons I&#x27;ll be moving to Toronto in less than a month (August 13th) with a permanent resident visa. I don&#x27;t have family, friends or connections there and I&#x27;m wondering if I should try to keep my startup alive and look for funding or should I look for a job as a web developer (I&#x27;m a full stack web developer with a emphasis on AngularJS). What do you guys think? What would you do in my position?
======
informatimago
It would depend on whether your company has employees and could run alone (ie.
with a remote CEO), or if you're alone in your company. It sounds like it's
the later.

If that's the case, assuming that there won't be any commercial activity when
you're not here to make it happen, then it'll be best to close it down, given
that there are in general running taxes and charges, whether your company
makes a profit or not.

~~~
barretodavid
I have a partner but I don't have employees. Thanks for your suggestion.

------
andersthue
How come you have not told us more about the startup, type, traction, what it
does, the vision, the posibilities, the dream?

Perhaps this is one of those time in life where you already deep down has made
the choice and now you are looking for external verification?

Or could it be a case of "when in doubt, there is no doubt" or perhaps it is
time to think if it is a "hell yes" or a no?

------
cdgenomics
You have a partner but you don't have employees? Maybe you can think about
starting a new company at a new place......

------
panjaro
Does it make money?

